# Forks



## Nate Dawg (Oct 20, 2013)

I've made a natural fork slingshot resently but i was wondering what kind of forks to look for. Whatking of wood? How do you shape them? 
Thanks


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello Nate, go and have a look here: http://slingshotforum.com/forum/7-homemade-slingshots/ - there's ideas aplenty here, and all kinds of wood.

I'd start with collecting every fork you can get your hands on, find out what wood it is and start working on them. You'll find out your preferred kinds of wood rather quickly. This way you'll find out what wood fits your taste and what shape fits your hand.

Cheers, M.


----------



## Nate Dawg (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

when you made the first ,sure,your thinking in the second,third ,etc....it`s incredible vicious


----------

